
Student Privacy Tips for Students - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/08/student-privacy-tips-students
======
CM30
A good list, though another one might be 'separate your online identities
based on who you want to have access to them'.

That way, you can use one profile (or at least, public parts of your profiles)
to show school administrators and teachers/professors (with boring info on
grades and education history) and another for whatever parties you might be
going to or any interests outside of school/work life.

So many kids and teens don't do this, and end up losing jobs or getting in
trouble with their school or college for things like having wild parties or
taking drugs or what not.

